

International Object Sizing Tool - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/01/international-object-sizing-tool.html

======
unwind
Great idea.

Now quick, someone start manufacturing these in titanium or some other vastly
over-specified material, with laser-etched markings of course, and start
selling them on ThinkGeek. :)

I thought the more readily-available Standard Reference Object was the
matchbox, but perhaps nobody uses matches anymore?

~~~
raphman
A quick google search turned up AA batteries as a popular size reference [1].

[1]
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22shown+for+size+reference%2...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22shown+for+size+reference%22)

------
mynegation
At some point I thought about a different approach. When page is rendered it
is possible to get the resolution. Now all you have to know is the screen size
and you can render an image (from high-resolution image or vector) that will
have screen size very close to the actual physical size.

I found a site that does just that but cannot remember URL from the top of my
head. EDIT: It is <http://pective.com/>

------
agumonkey
Love the idea, I'd like to see this applied to other quantas: electricity,
weight, light, heat. How to build cheap yet not too fuzzy measurement tools on
the fly.

------
mike_esspe
This inspires me to get a regular credit card with an image of ruler on it :)

~~~
nodata
<http://www.thecardstick.com/>

------
ranit
Nice try VISA marketing guy :-)

